# Hunters Successful during Ohio's Deer-Gun Season Opening Day



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters checked 29,297 white-tailed deer on Monday, Nov. 26, the opening day of Ohios deer-gun season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

